# Interesting Pumpkin Dishes



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

My husband has requested that we eat something "interesting" with pumpkin in it for Thanksgiving. This sounds fun to me. Most of the recipes I find are pumpkin desserts, breads, and soups, and I'm looking more for main-dish type fare. 

Any ideas? 

Its true I'm a vegetarian, but if your interesting recipe contains meat, I can alter it, so please don't hold back! 

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

How about a "pumpkin-black bean-corn cakes" as a side dish? Make them thin and crispy on the outside, moist on the inside, like a potato pancake.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've had a pumpkin pasta sauce that was good. Had a spicy italian sausage and sage. You could probably convert many tomato sauce recipes. I'll also look and see if I can find it.

Phil


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Found it, though it looks like it has transcription errors.

4 T Olive Oil

1 pound spicy Italian sausage, casing removed

1 C chopped onion

10 cloves garlic, thickly sliced

3 T chopped fresh sage

1/4 t red pepper flakes

1 1/4 C white wine

1 1/4 C canned pumpkin puree

2 C chicken stock or broth

1/4 t cinnamon

salt and pepper to taste

1 pound penne, penne rigate, rigatoni, or tortiglioni 

6 T freshly grated parmesan cheese

In a large, deep saute pan, heat 1 tablespoon of the olive oil over high heat for 2 minutes. Add the sausage, and cook until brown, about 3 minutes. While it browns, break it up into bite-sized pieces with a wooden spoons turn off heat, and remove sausage to a bowl with a slotted spoon. Cover and set aside.

Keep 1 tablespoon of the oil in the pan, and discard the rest. Add the 3 remaining tablespoons olive oil, and cook over medium heat for 3 minutes. Add the onion, garlic, sage, and red pepper flakes, and cook for 10 minutes, stirring well, until the onion and garlic start to brown. Add the sausage and cook for 2 minutes, stirring well. Deglaze the pan with the red wine and cook for 8 minutes, stirring well to dislodge any browned bits from the bottom of the pan.

Add the pumpkin puree and cook for 2 minutes, stirring well. Add the stock and cinnamon, bring to a boil over high heat, then reduce heat and simmer for 30 minutes. Add salt and pepper to taste. 

While the sauce is cooking, bring a large pot of water, with the one tablespoon salt added if desired, to a boil over high heat. Add the pasta and cook according to the instructions on the package. Drain well in a colander over the sink and pour back into the pot. Add the sauce and cook over medium heat for 3 to 5 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from heat, add the Parmesan if desired, and serve. Serves 6 to 8.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Pumpkin ravioli with brown butter & sage leaves.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

I agree with Alexia- Pumpkin Ravioli! But, please, NO sage and NO brown butter if you don't want to kill them...only freshly grated Parmesan cheese and melted butter. If you need the recipe I can post the traditional one I've learnt from my Grandma, who came from Reggio Emilia  

Pumpkin croquettes.

Artichokes (if you already can get them) stuffed with pumpkin puree.

I can also remember an interesting recipe of a whole pumpkin, stuffed with many ingredients (other vegetables, cheese, prosciutto and so on) and baked. I can find it for you if you like!

Pongi


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

I recently did a dish for a party that was all roasted vegetables carrots,beets, turnips, pumpkin,leeks and brussel sprouts. Alittle olive oil, sea salt, freshly gd white pepper and fresh thyme. We served it w/ a mushroom risotto and a sauce of reduced balsamic vinegar. The plates came back clean. Not a big veggie guy myself but it tasted good.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

On the simplier side, one of the guys made a pumkin curry stuffing for chicken that was a good combo with poultry.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Fodigger's suggestion of roasted veggies is a great one for a Thanksgiving side dish. The last time I served roasted veggies it went over BIG. I dressed it up a bit by using both red anbd yellow beets, ringing the plates with them. 

Pongi, I'll try using the butter and Parmesan next time. I'll also try your family recipe if you care to share.


----------



## sun_sparkle25 (Nov 10, 2002)

hi
what about pumpkin hummus with roasted red peppers.

what do you think i might even try it


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Ingredients (serve 4)

For the filling:
About 3 lbs raw pumpkin 
6-7 oz grated Parmesan cheese
1 large egg yolk
4-5 Italian Amaretti cookies (the dry type)
A pinch of grated nutmeg
S&P

For the Pasta:
1 lb wheat flour
3 large eggs
A pinch of salt
Warm water enough to get a good dough

Bake the pumpkin, wrapped into aluminum foil, until tender. Mash it with a fork and mix with the other ingredients until smooth. Roll the Pasta dough and make the Ravioli as usual. They must be rectangular in shape and rather large (about 2 1/2 X 2 inches) and should contain about 1 tsp filling.
When boiled, put them in layers in a deep bowl, generously seasoning each layer with plenty of melted butter and grated parmesan. They must be "drowned in butter and dried by cheese"!

Pongi


BTW: the pumpkin type we use for this recipe is the so-called "Zucca Mantovana" (Mantua Pumpkin). Can't say which is the American name for that! It's usually of medium size, the shape is the same of Jack O'Lantern but it's surely something else as the skin is greyish/greenish, warty and very hard. The flesh, when cooked, is very sweet, dry and mellow, and has a nice chestnut flavour.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Bass Ale Battered Pumpkin Fritters.... drizzled with honey. Fun, fast and easy to serve as 'casual' fare before you plop down to main course.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Oh...I forgot to say that before adding the Amaretti to the filling you must powder them in a food processor, but suppose this is obvious to all of you  

Pongi


----------

